# Jackson rig



## ole-crabby (Aug 18, 2009)

What size rod and reel do you guys use for this type of fishing on GC pier? thanks for any info. Will be coming down thursday:fishing:


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

I don't fish GC, but I have run a Jackson rig off Cherry Grove.

I use two combos, depending on how far I want to get out. If distance isn't a huge factor and a bigger fish is likely, I throw an 8' Penn Powerstick matched with a Jigmaster loaded with a lot of 35# Gorrilla braid. If I want to get the anchor sinker out farther and don't anticipate a shark hookup, I'll move to a 12' OM Cape Point and a Daiwa SL30SH that has 300yds of 20# braid backing and 200yds of 17# mono.

Evan


----------



## ole-crabby (Aug 18, 2009)

*jackson rig*

Thanks, I have a 12ft om, and 980-:fishing: 990 penn magpower that should work just fine.


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

The 980 or 990 Mags will work fine. You can put plenty of mono on either of those reels. And you can up the capacity even more by backing braid under 200yds or so of mono.

Evan


----------

